# 1.4L Eco - new valve cover gasket leaks after fixing PCV system



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello all. First post here...I found this forum while investigating a leaky valve cover gasket on my 2011 Cruze Eco before I was about to go on a long trip. I decided not to drive it after reading about all of the related PCV system issues, and now that it has warmed up I finally tore into it this weekend. Using the instructions on this site, I removed the intake manifold, installed the check valve kit that one of the members here sells, and also replaced the valve cover and that corrugated hose going from the intake to the turbo inlet. The car now runs GREAT and idles much better than before, but...the back side of the new valve cover gasket is hemorrhaging oil. I drove the car about 25 miles this morning and found a bunch of oil sitting on the top edge of the intake manifold that had obviously run down from the valve cover gasket. 

I'm not sure what I did wrong. I had a horrible time getting the old valve cover and gasket off. The gasket stayed stuck to the head and I spent about 2 hours peeling it off in little chunks, very carefully scraping at it, and then dissolving the remnants with carb cleaner until the gasket mating surface was spotless before installing the new gasket. I have since verified that the check valve was installed in the proper orientation with the pictures I took during the repair. The valve cover bolts were torqued to the spec in the instructions here, and I tripled checked to make sure I didn't miss any. Valve cover/gasket assy is new GM part from the dealer. 

Any ideas? After spending about 10 hours on this I'm pretty frustrated...

Additional info which may or may not be helpful: Car is a 2011 Eco, 1.4L turbo, 6-speed manual, about 83,000 miles.


----------



## amcclellan (Jan 2, 2018)

I've been having the same issues with my cruze. 
Can you tell me what replacement check valve kit you got? 

You can also use Rockauto.com to order all ACdelco parts for 1/4 price that the dealer would charge.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

amcclellan said:


> I've been having the same issues with my cruze.
> Can you tell me what replacement check valve kit you got?
> 
> You can also use Rockauto.com to order all ACdelco parts for 1/4 price that the dealer would charge.


The intake manifold check valve fix came from this forum. Apparently I don't yet have enough posts to post a link. One of the members here sells the kit so you don't have to source a bunch of individual parts. I had his parts kit in the mail 2 days after I ordered it.

Just about everywhere is cheaper than the dealer. Amazon and GMPartsDirect also seem to be good places to get parts. I ended up getting the valve cover from the dealer because I couldn't figure out what the most current part number was, the dealer had it in stock, and it was a different part number than I had found anywhere else. The parts guy commented that they have changed it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## gliderdriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is the intake manifold check valve fix.


----------

